
Alacritmux: Tmux Pane Font Resize - da-x
https://medium.com/@danaloni/alacritmux-tmux-pane-font-resize-3bd07e186c
======
abcdef123xyz
You could try opening an issue here and see if there is any interest in your
protocol:

[https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/terminal-
wg/specifications/is...](https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/terminal-
wg/specifications/issues)

